# Killer Commercial Snow Shovel



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

Does anyone use a great snow shovel? I know it sounds like a simple question, but every time we find a good one, it seems they get discontinued the following year. We have 8 walk crews, so a good quality shovel is important to us. Any ideas? We like the pusher types, since the snowblowers do most of the work.


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Snow plow brand snow pusher they're worth the money.


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok. I just google'd them and they look awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

MikeA5150;1693245 said:


> Snow plow brand snow pusher they're worth the money.


x2. I dislike using anything else at this point.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Mark13;1693257 said:


> x2. I dislike using anything else at this point.


X 3 for snowplow.


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

I just ordered some of them (both 30" and 36"). What kind of shovel do you guys recommend for a deep snow? In other words, the non-pusher type of shovel. Thanks in advance.

Brian


----------



## michdeere (Dec 20, 2005)

Snow plow makes one for shoveling instead of pushing also. They are the way to go!


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Another vote for the snowplow shovel!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Snowplow shovels are good for pushing, stink for tossing snow.I came across a nice all around shovel sold by bobcat, has their logo on it. Sidewalk crews favorite.Gotta buy a couple more, and one for my wife so it's easier for her to have the steps and driveway done by the time I get home! Looks similar to this one


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Snowplow makes a scoop shovel now...think its called Dominator or something like that. They are all great I will never buy anything else


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Best shovels out there and one of my dominators broke and I told them and they are sending me a new scoop with no questions asked. You can't beat good customer service.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a bunch of the snow plow pusher and dominator shovels. We also use the ames scoop shovels for the heavy snow they are strong and don't brake.

http://www.chdist.com/product/ames-...e=google_pla&gclid=CNLi6u6wxbsCFVLxOgodcRsAeA


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

michdeere;1693382 said:


> Snow plow makes one for shoveling instead of pushing also. They are the way to go!


I didn't know that....

Looks like I'm going to the hardware store today.


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

I have the 36 inch Snow plow pusher and the Dominator. Usually use the wide pusher, but when the snow is heavy, I need to scoop and throw, or I need to fit in narrow spot, I use the Dominator.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I have the scoop shovel, 30", 36", and the wheeled 36"

www.thesnowplow.com

I love them with all my heart


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

cj7plowing;1694071 said:


> I have a bunch of the snow plow pusher and dominator shovels. We also use the ames scoop shovels for the heavy snow they are strong and don't brake.
> 
> http://www.chdist.com/product/ames-...e=google_pla&gclid=CNLi6u6wxbsCFVLxOgodcRsAeA


+1

I've found the Ames poly grain scoops to be awesome when you need to dig and throw the snow too, I've got about half a dozen of those. I leave one at the shop, the house one in each truck and have a few spares. Ames makes a blue one now that's slightly heavier poly.

As far as pushers go, The SnowPlow shovel is where it's at. I've got two, and it was money well spent.


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

i like these for pushing snow and we get them from Home Depot. 35$ . and grain shovels for the big shoveling snow


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

We received our order of 36" and 30" snowplow snow pushers last Thursday as 7" of snow was arriving. We quickly assembled them and they are AWESOME! I highly recommend them! Our crews want more!
We just ordered 15 more 30 inch pushers and 15 Dominators. Thank you all for the recommendation! Here is a plug for http://www.jmenterprises.com/
Thanks!

Brian


----------



## bigmackmiller (Nov 15, 2011)

love my snow plow shovel


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

In case anyone was wondering about them, I recently purchased a Snowcaster, I think the company that makes them is Dakota? Anyways, it is 36" wide and on an angle with a pair of wheels. Same HD blade material as the Snow Plow so it should last a long time. This shovel is perfect for those long straight walks with like 1" of snow on them, all you do is walk and it windrows off the side. Even a backpack blower can't touch it for speed, it works as fast as you can walk. One pass up, one pass back, sidewalk is clear. I don't like it in tighter places, but those long walks it is fantastic...


----------



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

Agree Derek! Awesome for 1"


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Mine was $79.99, but there seems to be a heavy duty version available now for about $30 more, don't know what the difference is.

Here is one in action...





Different shovels for different tasks...


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

One type of shovel will not do it if you need to get done fast. That is why I have regular snow shovels and 30" plow shovels.

I like the idea of the 48" one's because after I blow a driveway I always go over it with the 30" plow shovel to scrape a little cleaner and push off the crumbs. Think it would save time. I do not like the wheels on the plow shovel. Not needed. Does not make the shovel scrape better, faster, makes it heavier, more to break.

And with wheels you can not angle the shovel as you go straight as you would with a plow to prevent spill over.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

32vld;1723491 said:


> One type of shovel will not do it if you need to get done fast. That is why I have regular snow shovels and 30" plow shovels.
> 
> I like the idea of the 48" one's because after I blow a driveway I always go over it with the 30" plow shovel to scrape a little cleaner and push off the crumbs. Think it would save time. I do not like the wheels on the plow shovel. Not needed. Does not make the shovel scrape better, faster, makes it heavier, more to break.
> 
> And with wheels you can not angle the shovel as you go straight as you would with a plow to prevent spill over.


The shovel I mentioned above is already angled by design, you don't need to hold it at an angle, you just walk.

As compared to the Garantt (or whatever the brand is) "Snowplow" I purchased about 8 years ago (also an angled shovel, just a much cheaper design) which does not have the wheels, the Snowcaster tracks straight and doesn't try to crabwalk where the Garantt always did and had to be held in line. The snowcaster is just more idiot proof... and has that thick HD blade... the Garantt is the same thin cheap plastic as the bargain shovels at Canadian Tire/Walmart, and was worn thru very quickly. And should the wheels break, they are off-the-shelf push lawnmower deck wheels... which I have a box of about 40 of from scrapping a bunch of old mowers! 

As I said, different shovels work best for different applications. I keep a variety... and once the last of my cheapies is completely worn away or lost they will be replaced with The Snowplow mentioned by others in this same post. There is something to be said for quality... as long as my guys don't leave them lying around somewhere.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

SnowGuy73;1693296 said:


> X 3 for snowplow.


×4 here as well


----------



## scooter97 (Nov 5, 2013)

Well since you all made it sound like the second coming of christ I have mine on hold at the local Ace Hardware, going to pick it up tonight then procede to shovel the drive to "break it in" and see how it goes. I hope in navigates the cracks in my sidewalks better, my current 24" loves to catch and that is annoying as hell.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

scooter97;1723848 said:


> Well since you all made it sound like the second coming of christ I have mine on hold at the local Ace Hardware, going to pick it up tonight then procede to shovel the drive to "break it in" and see how it goes. I hope in navigates the cracks in my sidewalks better, my current 24" loves to catch and that is annoying as hell.


Oh you can forget about not catching the cracks. When I use my 36" Snow Plows they catch every single crack...PITA! Still great for covering lots of ground in light snow, but it will send a shockwave through your wrist when you least expect it.


----------



## scooter97 (Nov 5, 2013)

You have now rained on my parade!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

scooter97;1723866 said:


> You have now rained on my parade!


Sorry, you will still like it. If you can keep it angled it helps.


----------



## scooter97 (Nov 5, 2013)

I am just giving ya ****, what happened to your Badgers last night?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Agree on keeping it slightly angled, less chance of catching. Also a little built in bonus to the Snowcaster btw


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

scooter97;1723961 said:


> I am just giving ya ****, what happened to your Badgers last night?


Ohhh, that hurts!:crying: We decided it would be good to give Indiana a layup every 25 sec or so...for the whole game.:realmad:

I am a proud UW grad and big Badger fan, however when it comes to college BB I am a diehard Syracuse fan, and have been for 30 some yrs.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

derekbroerse;1723740 said:


> The shovel I mentioned above is already angled by design, you don't need to hold it at an angle, you just walk.


If the angle is fixed. Meaning you can not change left to right then you can't pay me to use one.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

32vld;1724053 said:


> If the angle is fixed. Meaning you can not change left to right then you can't pay me to use one.


The angle IS fixed. If you want it angled the other way, you turn it over. Watch the video link I provided.

As I said, great for long walkways and low snow amounts. I use other shovels for other needs.


----------



## scooter97 (Nov 5, 2013)

WIPensFan;1724033 said:


> Ohhh, that hurts!:crying: We decided it would be good to give Indiana a layup every 25 sec or so...for the whole game.:realmad:
> 
> I am a proud UW grad and big Badger fan, however when it comes to college BB I am a diehard Syracuse fan, and have been for 30 some yrs.


Badger fan as well here, didn't watch the game due to forgetting it was on. Team still looks good though this year.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

scooter97;1723848 said:


> Well since you all made it sound like the second coming of christ I have mine on hold at the local Ace Hardware, *going to pick it up tonight then proceed to shovel the drive to "break it in" *and see how it goes. I hope in navigates the cracks in my sidewalks better, my current 24" loves to catch and that is annoying as hell.


Your driveway will need to be a few hundred........ miles long, if you think you'll be "breaking it in" in one driveway. :laughing: It take YEARS to get them angled correct for the user. I wasn't about to wait so I took a small hand plain and shaved it down by about half way through to stop the grabbing the crack issue.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

Got these made out of the poly liner they use to line aluminum dump trailers. They work great and are about indestructible. They are great for plowing and not so good for scooping.


----------



## The Lawnman (Oct 10, 2011)

JeffNY;1694416 said:


> I have the scoop shovel, 30", 36", and the wheeled 36"
> 
> www.thesnowplow.com
> 
> I love them with all my heart


I'm going to purchase several of these, but can't decide whether to go with the (30") or (36") pusher shovel. I don't have the benefit of a local dealer, so I'm flying a little blind not having the opportunity to look at the shovel ahead of time. One concern is whether the (36") is too big for some applications. I have a combination of commercial sidewalks and Resi's.


----------



## michdeere (Dec 20, 2005)

Go with the 30". They are fast enough that 6 less inches won't be a problem. Being too wide however, would slow you down. I bought all 30" models. You can't beat 'em.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

The Lawnman;1732327 said:


> I'm going to purchase several of these, but can't decide whether to go with the (30") or (36") pusher shovel. I don't have the benefit of a local dealer, so I'm flying a little blind not having the opportunity to look at the shovel ahead of time. One concern is whether the (36") is too big for some applications. I have a combination of commercial sidewalks and Resi's.


36" is too big on a lot of things. Small stuff under a inch it is sweet though. Don't pull it out for anything else.

I prefer my 24 and 28". Just picked up 2 of the scoop versions, hope they work out.


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

WIPensFan;1723861 said:


> Oh you can forget about not catching the cracks. When I use my 36" Snow Plows they catch every single crack...PITA! Still great for covering lots of ground in light snow, but it will send a shockwave through your wrist when you least expect it.


I have just about impaled my gut several times from the 36". I now hold the shovel further away from my body.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

the SnowPlow shovels are good, but they are expensive. We use Bigfoot Poly shovels. They're about $20 cheaper per shovel, but still really durable.


----------

